# New rocks to hardscape with



## ghostsword (7 Mar 2011)

Have some new rocks to hardscape now.

Got them lined up and from photographs, they look very similar to Hakkay stones. I choose round ones, but I am sure that there are other shapes to find. 






From:
Road trip to Hakkai mountain! (Search for Hakkai stones!) - Aquascaping - Aquatic Plant Central









Obviously only after scapping with them can we be 100% sure, but so far they look the part.  

I am a strong believer in buying items online, either from reputable shops or from friends, I got this from a friend in the Azores, who shipped them to the UK.


----------



## Garuf (7 Mar 2011)

Really? They look like cobbles to me.


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Mar 2011)

I've got to say, they do look like cobbles. I've seen similer in my LGC

Hakkai stone is the mother of all stone, i'd love the real thing.


----------



## ghostsword (8 Mar 2011)

To me they look lovely.  but obviously it is only a matter of opinion.


----------



## Garuf (8 Mar 2011)

Maybe your photos don't do them justice?


----------



## flygja (8 Mar 2011)

Bottom left one does have some character I think.


----------



## ghostsword (8 Mar 2011)

They are odd stones. They look porous, as lava rock would be, but they are solid, and smooth, with some potholes in them. 

I am taking some to vivarium, then you will be able to see them closer. 

Will place them also on a tank as they become darker underwater.

The rocks look like this underwater:
http://faao.kicks-ass.net/Fotos/Plantad ... 009_1a.jpg


----------



## Garuf (8 Mar 2011)

Yeah, nothing like Hakkai, much more like basalt cobbles, the bottom right one is nice but to think they came all the way from portugal when they're available from most garden centres?


----------



## ghostsword (8 Mar 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Yeah, nothing like Hakkai, much more like basalt cobbles, the bottom right one is nice but to think they came all the way from portugal when they're available from most garden centres?



I have not seen them here, not at B&Q or other London DYI stores. I got 15kg of it, and I am sure that I will put them to good use  .

From the pictures I have seen of Hakkai stones, they do look very similar, but of course pictures may not be telling the whole story, as I have not seen or touched Hakkai stones yet. 

Are Hakkai stones for sale in the UK?


----------



## ghostsword (8 Mar 2011)

The rocks I have are really similar to these ones:
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main ... cts_id=444





I asked to be sent round ones, but there are other shapes.

Also, if they are found easily here, do share where, as it would be cheaper than buying in the Azores.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (8 Mar 2011)

You can buy them from TGM for 20+ a kilo


----------



## ghostsword (8 Mar 2011)

Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> You can buy them from TGM for 20+ a kilo



£20 a kilo is a lot of money, but the rocks are really good looking.


----------



## ghostsword (28 Mar 2011)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Yeah, nothing like Hakkai, much more like basalt cobbles, the bottom right one is nice but to think they came all the way from portugal when they're available from most garden centres?



The rocks underwater:


----------



## gmartins (28 Mar 2011)

Hi,

I am currently living the Azores too. These are basalt rocks that have been rounded by wave action.

Cobble is not a type of rock. It relates to the size e.g. sand, gravel, pebble, cobble, boulder...

As far as I able to investigate, Hakkai rocks are named after the Hakkai Mountain which is of volcanic origin. So they are basically the same rocks.

Of courses, different eruptions give rise to slight differences depending on the chemical properties of the lava.

Here in the Azores you can find a lot of different types (i.e. basalt, lava rock, pumice, volcanic glass,...) and even those very similar to the Hakkai ones. You just need to look at the margins of streams where erosion is lower and hence rocks are not as rounded as those found in coastal cobble beaches.

cheers,

GM


----------



## ghostsword (28 Mar 2011)

Thanks GM.

I am asking my local contact to send me another 15kg of rocks, maybe even more, this time more angular shapes. I specifically asked him for round ones the last time, but this time will get other shapes. 

Obrigado. 
Luis


----------



## gmartins (28 Mar 2011)

hi Luis,

no problem. 

Eu já sabia que o Luís que tinha mandado pedras a alguém. só não sabia para quem mas já descobri 

Abraço, 

Gustavo (GM)


----------



## ghostsword (29 Mar 2011)

gmartins said:
			
		

> Eu já sabia que o Luís que tinha mandado pedras a alguém. só não sabia para quem mas já descobri
> 
> Abraço,
> 
> Gustavo (GM)



ehehehhe..  I am going to ask him for more, maybe another 15 to 20 kg. 

I may have a contract for 100kg, someone I met at vivarium, just need to get the details right.


----------

